# Spiel auflösung bei unterschiedliche Display größe?



## bruce85 (18. Okt 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin mit meinem Spiel soweit fertig, jetzt habe ich das Spiel auf einem Handy installiert, indem das Display etwas größer ist und nun stimmen die Bilder usw. nicht mehr überein, da ich diese für ein Handy mit der größe von 240X320 Pixel angepasst habe.

Muss ich jetzt alle Bilder, die ich für das Display von 240X320 Pixel angepasst habe, vergrößern?

Weil es sind im resource Ordner folgene Ordners vorhanden:
drawable-hdpi
drawable-ldpi
drawable-mdpi
drawable-xhdpi

Oder gibt es noch einen besseren Weg, das im Quellcode zu lösen?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Robokopp (18. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

also prinzipiell musst du sie vergrößern ja

Supporting Multiple Screens | Android Developers


Da wird das ganze anhand des Icons durchgegangen, also 32x32,48x48 usw.

An die Auflösungen musst du dich bei deinen Drawables nicht halten.

Generell ist es so, dass das Android-System sich einfach die Bilder aus dem Ordner schnappt, der zu der Displaygröße deines Handys passt.Gleiches gilt auch für Layouts

Einen besseren Weg kenn ich nicht und ich bezweifle, dass es einen gibt.
Das einzige was mir noch einfällt, ist das Bild beim Anwendungsstart auf die entsprechende Größe zu skalieren, aber das ist quatsch


----------



## bruce85 (19. Okt 2012)

Vielen Dank für die antwort.

Noch eine frage:
Wie stelle ich beim Emulator ein, das er die bilder z.B. von drawable-mdpi ladet?
Da ich ja das ganze erstmal mit dem Emulator testen möchte, ob alles auch so funktioniert.

MfG


----------



## Robokopp (19. Okt 2012)

Wie gesagt, das macht er automatisch. Er wählt den passenden Ordner anhand der Displaygröße.

Wenn du also alle Ordner durchtesten willst musst du verschiedene Emulatoren einrichten mit den unterschiedlichen Displaygrößen.


----------



## bruce85 (20. Okt 2012)

Vielen Dank.

Das habe ich ja gemacht, nur wenn ich z.B. den Emulator mit der Displaygröße 240X320 starte, dann werden diese resource "drawable-mdpi" geladen, eigentlich müsste ja diese "drawable-ldpi" geladen werden.
Wenn ich den Emulator mit der Displaygrösse 320X480 starte, dann werden diese resource "drawable-mdpi" geladen, das stimmt ja, nur bei dem anderen Emulator mit der größe von 240X320 stimmt was nicht, da er ja auch diese resource "drawable-mdpi" ladet.

Woran könnte das denn liegen?

MfG


----------



## schlingel (20. Okt 2012)

Bei Spielen zeichnet man normalerweise auf ein Bitmap und skaliert dieses dann an die tatsächliche Bildschirmgröße.


----------



## bruce85 (20. Okt 2012)

Danke, aber ich habs jetzt hinbekommen.
Ich habe beim Emulator den Wert von Abstracted LCD density verkleinert und nun funktioniert es jetzt.

Ich danke Dir trotzdem für die Hilfe.

MfG


----------

